# Permanent PS4 jailbreak 9.0 and login to psn after reboot?



## lekolorado (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi. Is it possible to install permanently jailbreak 9.0 on ps4? 
After installed goldhen and reboot ps4, the goldhen has been cleaned. Can I login to psn then?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2021)

no and no.


----------



## sudeki300 (Dec 21, 2021)

OP you should change the title of your post, very click bait


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Dec 22, 2021)

lekolorado said:


> After installed goldhen and reboot ps4, the goldhen has been cleaned. Can I login to psn then?


yes you can, you can get banned and you lost all of your previous purchases


----------



## lekolorado (Dec 22, 2021)

but I saw video in which author show how to do permanent karo


is it fake?


----------



## zekro94 (Dec 22, 2021)

Didn't watch the video but I will guess that what he is referring to is just having the page saved so you don't need to connect to the internet to be able to activate goldhen


----------



## linuxares (Dec 22, 2021)

Gosh if people could stop watching these freaking YT videos. Especially with these stupid smilies in them.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 22, 2021)

zekro94 said:


> Didn't watch the video but I will guess that what he is referring to is just having the page saved so you don't need to connect to the internet to be able to activate goldhen



The best option is to turn off the setting on Power Save Options, otherwise there isn't much else that can be done so far.

After you leave it on Rest Mode (by doing the above), and then it feels like it's been CFW'd as you don't need to activate HEN again.



linuxares said:


> Gosh if people could stop watching these freaking YT videos. Especially with these stupid smilies in them.


To be fair, I followed Modded Warfare's PS4 9.00 hacking video and it was extremely helpful, but I agree. YouTube especially now has a lot of junk and with dislikes hidden a person's gotta be careful.


----------



## zekro94 (Dec 22, 2021)

You can cache the webpage and just launch it everytime without needing internet, sure you can use rest mode but still just having to plug a usb everytime you reboot is really not that bad


----------



## LawrenceGee (Dec 22, 2021)

lekolorado said:


> but I saw video in which author show how to do permanent karo
> 
> 
> is it fake?



Why listen to a guy that can't even spell permanent?


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 22, 2021)

@linuxares do the right thing and lock this before misinformation spreads


----------



## godreborn (Dec 22, 2021)

I agree.  the thread title feels like click bait (think someone might've already said that actually).


----------



## Ferris1000 (Dec 24, 2021)

i guess Parmanent stands for Partially Permanent


----------



## xamtra (Dec 27, 2021)

Ferris1000 said:


> i guess Parmanent stands for Partially Permanent


----------



## Sudau (Jan 26, 2022)

Hi,u did it ? Is it works? Pls answer i want to do that too


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 26, 2022)

Sudau said:


> Hi,u did it ? Is it works? Pls answer i want to do that too


Dude, if there was such a thing it'd be news on here, YouTube, and everywhere else.

Permanent CFW is something I'd love, too.


----------



## thesjaakspoiler (Jan 28, 2022)

LawrenceGee said:


> Why listen to a guy that can't even spell permanent?


We should put this quote somewhere in the PS4 Exploit Guide guide.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 28, 2022)

There is no permanent.


----------



## CozzY (Jan 28, 2022)

Maybe it's not permanent but "auto jailbreak" sounds also nice. From Modded Warfare.


----------



## nikeymikey (Jan 28, 2022)

CozzY said:


> Maybe it's not permanent but "auto jailbreak" sounds also nice. From Modded Warfare.




That method uses more equipment such as a Pi. It just automates the usb part. 

I don't get why some people hate the fact hate they might have to get up and go to their ps4 to plug and unplug a usb stick to JB the PS4.  It literally takes a minute for the entire process.


----------



## CozzY (Jan 28, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> That method uses more equipment such as a Pi. It just automates the usb part.
> 
> I don't get why some people hate the fact hate they might have to get up and go to their ps4 to plug and unplug a usb stick to JB the PS4. It literally takes a minute for the entire process.


Yeah, I know that. But when a kid uses the PS4 and accidentally switches it off, than a Pi with auto jailbreak could be quiet useful. For other ppl it's just a waste of money.


----------



## grabman (Jan 28, 2022)

just my two cents here.

i say keep thread open.  i don't usually post here unless i feel i need to.  just for keeping info on point.  I understand when you write on the internet you don't just communicate with negative people.  You communicate with all people.

I mean i see posts here and there about a legit permanent on 9.0.  I don't know whatsup but I would at least consider it rumor.  With that in mind I say keep it open and let's see what pours in.  I would call this speculative.  Let people report what turns up.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 28, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> That method uses more equipment such as a Pi. It just automates the usb part.
> 
> I don't get why some people hate the fact hate they might have to get up and go to their ps4 to plug and unplug a usb stick to JB the PS4.  It literally takes a minute for the entire process.


I don't mind it. I had to do it today and it showed some errors, but eventually unlocked.

It's really nice to own CFW'd (ish) PS4s, there's so much more they can do than on an OFW. OFW users wish they could play the PS2 games that CFW users have access to.

Well, they can use PS Now for PS2 games, right? Even still, it's not the same experience.


----------



## Nyx24 (Jan 29, 2022)

Guys if you see fake jailbreak like 9.3, let's report them so they get banned. Let's remove some thrash on YouTube


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 29, 2022)

Nyx24 said:


> Guys if you see fake jailbreak like 9.3, let's report them so they get banned. Let's remove some thrash on YouTube


YouTube is full of scam / clickbait videos. Just do research and that'll let you know if it's genuine.

Heck, when or if a 9.03 HEN is released it'll be news on GBA Temp.


----------

